

Stephen Hawking warns development of AI could mean end of human race - Walkman
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-03/stephen-hawking-warns-artificial-intelligence-could-end-humanity/5935772

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from two weeks ago - anyone interested in the collective
wisdom of the HN community might be interested:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686841)

These other submissions got very little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8698629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8698629)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690071)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8688631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8688631)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8686989)

